# Plant ID (Crypt/Aponogeton)



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ten GTAA points to the first person who can identify and confirm with a matching photo, the identity of the following plant:

specs: Leaves are less than 1/2" wide. Currently range from 4-6 inches long. The veines are copper coloured and the leaves are red/bronze and dark green, with some light green outlines.

Could an aponogeton? like a.cripus red? But it has no bulb.

More likely a Crypt, but which of the seceral hundred species is it?? 
C. balansae "red"? Spiralis? Retrospiralis "red"? What is it?!

It was at Aquatic Kingdom several weeks ago if that helps anyone.


----------



## davidv (Oct 17, 2010)

My guess... Cryptocoryne balansae "Red Lucanas"

http://www.tivamo.eu/Cryptocoryne-balansae-Red-Lucanas-vulcanic-rock


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm very promising. I had been thinking Balansae also, but my plant always had such narrow 1cm width leaves. Perhaps it's just still immature. There don't seem to be many photos online of ‘Red Lucanas’ but it does seem to match! first guess being the correct one? well done, points awarded.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

dude, empty your box so I can PM you


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I would also guess a Balansae. I've got some in my tank that look quite similar. (I bought them at an auction).

I don't think you can choose a specific species from the leaves. The colour of the leaves depends very heavily on the type of substrate. You have to wait for it to flower, which is unlikely to happen under water.

It might be something esle as well. It's hard to tell without seeing the roots.

Lee


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll post photos when I pull them up to move them out of this tank. Though the pigmy cories really do love this plant. It doesnt really go in the tank. I would like some crypt parva for the tank instead.

So far people on other forums (including apc.com) have guess "Red Lucanas" also.


----------

